# Delta/Porter Cable Benchtop Jointer



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So I have been battling with the problem of dust collection for my Delta JT160 Benchtop Jointer. I tried various solutions for dust collection but nothing worked. Since I have a small shop, I went online and looked for the part, but came up with nothing. So I went to Lowe's to look at duct work and I then stopped by the tools. Then I saw the Porter Cable Benchtop Jointer, pc160jt model. Now this is the SAME EXACT machine as the Delta model. So I took down the model number and went home and searched for the part. I found the website that you can order it from and it only costs $15.97 including standard shipping. The part is called a Vacuum Adapter and in the figure it is number 90. You can either go to the link or just google servicenet dewalt and the site will come up and then search pc160jt.

http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Products/Detail?productNumber=PC160JT


----------

